# Securing a plastic crate in the back of a SUV



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a 2000 Jeep Cherokee, with the back seats down. I need to somehow attach the plastic crate to the surface, but do not want to do any drilling into my jeeps chassis. What are some of the things you guys have done?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

why do you need to attach it, when i had a van I had either one or 2 plastic crates in the back and they didn't move stayed in one place


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a Jeep Grand Wagoneer and a Patriot. If I put just one crate in,. they will flip. In the Wagoneer, I put two, side by side, and in the Patriot, I turn one sideways. The Patriot also has little built in cargo tie-downs that I could use to attach a bungee to.
Not sure how else to keep them from flipping without attaching some kind of holder.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Right. it flips over...poor guy. 

I do have cargo tie downs but they are in the very back, and the crate doesn't fit right sideways.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What about a tie down attached to the door handles? Or the seat belts?


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I have a Mountaineer and with the seats up I bungee both sides of the crate to the headrest (crate is in the cargo area). If the seats are down I try to either have 2 crates side by side or wedge something else in so that the single crate won't flip.

Kristina


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright, I used bungee cords and attached them to clips I drilled in the sheet metal. As chance would have it after securing it down and placing Axel in it...I was hit in the rear quarter panel of the car by someone running a red light....crate didn't flip.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I have cherokee 1998-with back seat down there are pre-existing hooks on car bed that you can attach high power bungee and wrap around crate.They are on the outer side of the back seat when it is in cargo-flat position.The only thing I needed to do was get kinda long bungee and I also put a piece of 2x4 between crate and Jeep wall.OK can't really explain -if you can't find better idea will try to xplain


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I hope you guys are referring to Ratchet Strap like this









If you are using a bungie cord that stretches with the two hooks one on each end you might as well not use any thing. 

You really want to strap your crates down with at least one strap over the top and down to the floor of the vehicle. My new crates I got have 4 tie down loops in the corners. Even if you think the crates are wedged in, in an accident they just became a 125 - 150 lb object to break your neck.


----------

